

Bootstrapped, Profitable, & Proud: Logik - samd
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2385-bootstrapped-profitable-proud-logik

======
iworkforthem
Seems like search is still huge business... all industries have same problem
of information overload issue; not able to categorize and find the information
they need, as and when they need it. Any inc that can come up with a decent
proposal do solve this issue, is sure to do quite well.

------
tjmaxal
I'd really like to hear how they over came the legal barriers to innovation in
the legal services domain.

~~~
notaddicted
It appears that they work closely with their client law firms on big projects
-- presumably they bring the technical expertise, their clients bring the
legal expertise.

Examples:

<http://logik.com/case_studies/japanese_data_tsunami/>

<http://logik.com/case_studies/operation_data_rescue/>

From the second case study it seems the key factor to overcome legal barriers
is not to make any mistakes that anyone will ever notice.

~~~
jeff18
Sorry, I accidentally downvoted you when clicking over to this browser window.

~~~
logikbot
you are forgiven :P

------
blizkreeg
This, monsieur, is the dream. I applaud 37signals for starting this series.

------
maukdaddy
Please tell me that Friday lunches are from 5 Guys ;)

~~~
logikbot
HA! Yes...sometimes. We vote every Friday. It varies wildly. Five Guys burgers
are ahhhhmazing though and we would probably eat them everyday if it weren't
for that thumping thing in our chest telling us not to.

~~~
percept
Here ya go:

[http://washington.bizjournals.com/washington/blog/2010/05/st...](http://washington.bizjournals.com/washington/blog/2010/05/study_five_guys_still_unhealthy.html)

[Of course that's a bacon cheeseburger, so . . . ;)]

------
brown9-2
Nice looking office space they have there.

~~~
logikbot
thanks! feel free to stop by and say hello if you are in DC. we have cold beer
and fruit always in stock to entice the curious onlooker.

